# Habitation door lock cover



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Swift Marquis Lifestyle 590RL. I am on my hols touring UK. Last week I noticed that the flappy down bit that covers the keyhole was not flapping back up. I am presuming that there was a spring or something to flap it back. I have removed the flappy bit incase it fell off. I have tried a couple of dealers but no one can help me. Anyone with information as to how I can get one? or get it fixed? In Hampshire at the mo. I can access the internet if I can buy online and have it sent to a friend's address.
Thanks. Please reply here in the thread or PM me if needs.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Grandma said:


> Swift Marquis Lifestyle 590RL. I am on my hols touring UK. Last week I noticed that the flappy down bit that covers the keyhole was not flapping back up. I am presuming that there was a spring or something to flap it back. I have removed the flappy bit incase it fell off. I have tried a couple of dealers but no one can help me. Anyone with information as to how I can get one? or get it fixed? In Hampshire at the mo. I can access the internet if I can buy online and have it sent to a friend's address.
> Thanks. Please reply here in the thread or PM me if needs.


If your passing in Sussex, you are welcome to call in.

Peter


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortuantely next stop is Startford on Avon then up to Sheffied. So unable to call in. It is not urgent so maybe I will wait till I get home (late August) then email you. Will be able to send a picture online then. Thanks again


----------

